

Doff - What is your social network reputation? - BPorto
http://ww.doff.me

======
bravura
So you captured my email address, but haven't allowed me to sign up.

You also are not offering invite codes.

And it seems like you are doing what PeerIndex is doing. [edit: And also
Klout, as mentioned by other commentators.]

Why is this newsworthy? Should this be flagged?

~~~
Andrenid
We see way too many splash-pages submitted lately that somehow still get voted
up, but yet show no details of what they do, no working demo, or any way of us
to try it out to provide any feedback.

------
nyellin
Klout is an alternative: <http://klout.com/>

------
jaysonelliot
What does this do differently than Klout?

